# new to campers need help



## larry (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi I just bought a 25' travel trailer. It is a 2005 dutchman. I got it for a deal but it has a problem with the roof. Did not now before I bought it. It is not leaking yet but the roof has alot of wrinkles in the rubber more at the front but it has them all over. What caused this? And what can I do to fix it?


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

as long as the roof membrane is still glued down, it shouldn't matter about the wrinkles, may also have a few bubbles under it but they should be small. temperature changes cause the wrinkles, different materials expand/contract at different rates.:thumbup1:


----------



## larry (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Bob thanks for the quick reply but I think the previous owners used something to clean it with that had petroleum in it. Because it looks like in places it is not glued down anymore. How can I fix that? What supplies would I need? What would the cost me? Or would it be better to take it to a dealer and let them fix the problem? THANKS LARRY


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Larry I would suggest that you take it to your local dealer and just ask them for their advice, chances are they will do this for FREE.
If it was just at the seems I would say clean it up and re-seal it but this sounds a little bigger of an issue than that.

Why take chances?


----------

